

JSFiddle adds gittip button - Trufa
https://www.gittip.com/JSFiddle/

======
whit537
I'm not comfortable sharing specifics without their permission, but I will say
that JSFiddle is the second-highest source of Gittip widget page views.

I'm especially honored because it's the only thing on their page that's not
part of the app! :O

<http://jsfiddle.net/> <\- Makin' it easy for ya. ;^)

~~~
whit537
And for the record, here is their announcement about it (three days ago):

<https://twitter.com/jsfiddle/status/322010718566227968>

------
shurcooL
I hope to live in a future one day, where it's socially acceptable for
talented scientists, artists, tinkerers, researchers, developers, people and
groups of people whose work scales and benefits many thanks to
technology/internet, to be completely funded via the likes of Gittip.

That way, they could fully focus 100% on their craft with the love and passion
it deserves, without the drain of fixed-schedule 8 hour workdays. And they
could afford to publish their work for free, fully open, without being forced
to make it worse by applying DRM and selling on a per-copy basis.

I think we're slowly but surely getting there, and it makes me very happy.
Cheers. :)

------
Trufa
It is a service I use daily, it is and extremely useful app. I am more that
happy to support them, please consider donating to them!

------
avolcano
I don't get why gittip lets me donate "per week" but not a one-time thing. I
don't do recurring donations, especially something as often as per week -
could totally see myself forgetting about it before the next week.

~~~
whit537
Well, there's plenty of one-time options (PayPal, Kickstarter, Pledgie, ...).
Gittip is differentiating on the recurring option.

The goal with Gittip is for people to make a living on it. Bills are
recurring, so funding has to be as well. Yes it means that there is some
short-term money left on the table, but it also means that the money that _is_
there is relatively stable and predictable over time. Gittip is designed to
grow slowly and shrink slowly. The goal is for JSFiddle to be able to truly
depend on it.

And the minimum tip amount is $0.25 per week, which is $13 per year: not that
much. Note that the minimum charge is $10 (to minimize transaction fees). So
if you only tip a quarter we'd charge you $10 every 37 weeks or so.

That said, I expect we'll mix in one-time payments in some form at some point.
I've added a +1 for you here:

<https://github.com/gittip/www.gittip.com/issues/5>

